# Espace disque introuvable



## Nebuloss (29 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà depuis quelques jours j'ai un gros soucis avec mon disque.
Tout a commencé quand j'ai installé windows 8 via Boot Camp, au final m'étant rendu compte que je n'avais pas alloué suffisamment de Giga à ma "partition" Boot Camp, j'ai retiré quelques giga de ma partition MAC donc en espace libre pour ensuite les allouer à ma partition Boot Camp via Wizard partition logiciel que j'ai utilisé sur Windows.
Cependant au moment du redémarrage je tombais systématiquement sur le blue screen, j'ai donc redémarré sur ma partition MAC et j'ai supprimé la partition Boot Camp.

Sauf que problème : J'ai une partition MacOS de 60 giga (que j'utilise) et une partition de 61,1 giga en espace libre que je n'arrive pas fusionner avec ma partition original. Quand je le fais je me retrouve avec un message d'erreur me disant que le disque est introuvable

J'ai fais la commande  Diskutil list :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         60.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +60.0 GB    disk1
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mathias                 40.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```
Merci d'avance pour votre aide, ah et je tiens à préciser que j'ai essayé de faire la même manip sur le disk manager depuis le recovery mode, ça me dit que la fusion à marché mais pourtant rien ne change.

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section et un retour de commande via le Terminal doit-être mis entre des balises < > Code.


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2018)

Nebuloss a dit:


> Tout a commencé quand j'ai installé windows 8 via Boot Camp, au final m'étant rendu compte que je n'avais pas alloué suffisamment de Giga à ma "partition" Boot Camp, j'ai retiré quelques giga de ma partition MAC donc en espace libre pour ensuite les allouer à ma partition Boot Camp via Wizard partition logiciel que j'ai utilisé sur Windows.


C'est bien la chose à ne surtout pas faire surtout sous Windows ! Assistant Boot Camp ne peut pas redimensionner une partition en HFS+ et NTFS, seul un logiciel comme Camptune X est capable de le faire. Pour le coup tu as bousillé le boot de démarrage et notre ami macomaniac va sûrement te donner les bonnes commandes via le Terminal pour redresser la situation.


Nebuloss a dit:


> Merci d'avance pour votre aide, ah et je tiens à préciser que j'ai essayé de faire la même manip sur le disk manager depuis le recovery mode, ça me dit que la fusion à marché mais pourtant rien ne change.


Même Utilitaire de disque est à proscrire, il est aussi incapable de redimensionner à la volée la moindre partition, surtout dans des formats différents.

Malheureusement si une partition n'est pas assez grande, il faut relancer Assistant Boot Camp, effacer la version en cours de Windows, relancer Assistant Boot Camp en donnant une bonne taille et Apple préconise au minimum 55 Go. Ton problème et vous être nombreux est que bien souvent vous avez un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et pour moi c'est une hérésie que de vouloir installer une version de Windows.


----------



## Nebuloss (29 Mai 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse, au final j’ai formater mon mac et tout est de retour à la normal. Par contre je n’arrive pas à supprimer le topic est-ce normal ?


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2018)

Nebuloss a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, au final j’ai formater mon mac et tout est de retour à la normal. Par contre je n’arrive pas à supprimer le topic est-ce normal ?


Ah bon, tu es plutôt du genre radical. Sinon, non il n'est pas possible pour un membre de supprimer un message. Ceci dit, tiens compte du fait de ne jamais faire la moindre modification sur les partitions depuis Windows ou Utilitaire de disque. Seul Camptune X sous macOS est capable de le faire.


----------

